# Anyone heading to the rigs Saturday?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Trying to decide if I am heading out early saturday or not. anyone else thinking about heading towards the beer can/marlin area


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We'll be leaving early sat too. I think there will be a big party going on when we get there.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic333445-2-1.aspx?Update=1


----------

